# Bonehead question about searching RCI for Disney availability



## Sarahndipity (Jun 18, 2012)

I've been searching the forums and the RCI help files (..pause for laughter..) and I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me. Please forgive me if the answer to this question is obvious. 

Is there an ideal method to finding what Disney properties are available for RCI exchange on the RCI website? I know which week I want to go in April 2013, but I don't think I can search that far ahead - or can I? 

I may be better off booking something near Disney, but I'd love to treat my children to the Full Disney Experience and stay on the resort. Any suggestions on how to exchange RCI points for Disney would be so appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 18, 2012)

DVC hasn't deposited April yet. The bulk deposits so far have just extended into December.

The first thing you need to do is to make sure you have enough trading power. While other properties are probably in the 10-20 range for April, DVC will likely require somewhere from 40-60.

The other thing you need to know is that an ongoing search is ESSENTIAL. DVC deposits disappear very quickly after they appear, and the best units are plucked up by ongoing searches.

As long as you are flexible (on dates and/or which DVC properties), you shouldn't have a problem getting an exchange.


----------



## mjk226rn (Jun 25, 2012)

*getting DVC with RCI points*

So it isn't crazy to think that I would be able to use RCI points to get a DVC TS rental?  We are likely going  to purchase RCI points from an acquaintance, and one of the big reasons we are seriously considering it is the availability at DVC.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 25, 2012)

You just have to watch pretty closely to catch DVC in RCI Points.  The best stuff goes quickly, and you can't do ongoing searches in RCI Points.


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 25, 2012)

*Disney via RCI is not easy*

If buying RCI Points to get disney is your only reason for buying, you will be very disappointed. It is almost impossible to get disney through rci points unless  you can check availability every 30 minutes or so.  There are only a few Florida WDW properties listed in Points compared to weeks accounts and you cannot do ongoing searches for points; only for the leftover weeks that nobody in weeks wants. There are only about 3 units released into RCI points for the Villas at Grand Californian each month and getting one is less likely than willing the lottery, IMHO.


----------



## LynnW (Jun 25, 2012)

vacationdoc said:


> If buying RCI Points to get disney is your only reason for buying, you will be very disappointed. It is almost impossible to get disney through rci points unless  you can check availability every 30 minutes or so.  There are only a few Florida WDW properties listed in Points compared to weeks accounts and you cannot do ongoing searches for points; only for the leftover weeks that nobody in weeks wants. There are only about 3 units released into RCI points for the Villas at Grand Californian each month and getting one is less likely than willing the lottery, IMHO.



I had no problem getting Disney with RCI Points. I got on the website at 10PM or 12AM Eastern exactly 10 months out and had the choice of BWV BCV or OKW. Booked a 2 bedroom at BWV.

Lynn


----------



## JulieAB (Jun 25, 2012)

vacationdoc said:


> There are only about 3 units released into RCI points for the Villas at Grand Californian each month and getting one is less likely than willing the lottery, IMHO.



Really? I had wondered if they released anything at all! How did you find this out? Anything about the weeks side? I've had searches gong forever, but just found out one hasn't been working.   who knows what I've missed.


----------



## Skittles1 (Jun 26, 2012)

vacationdoc said:


> If buying RCI Points to get disney is your only reason for buying, you will be very disappointed. It is almost impossible to get disney through rci points unless  you can check availability every 30 minutes or so.  There are only a few Florida WDW properties listed in Points compared to weeks accounts and you cannot do ongoing searches for points; only for the leftover weeks that nobody in weeks wants. There are only about 3 units released into RCI points for the Villas at Grand Californian each month and getting one is less likely than willing the lottery, IMHO.



I am an RCI Points member, and had no difficulty booking a DVC resort for this past April, about 7 months before the trip.  I usually checked the RCI website about once a day, nothing unreasonable like every 30 minutes.  Now I am no expert on this subject, but from what I've read here on TUG, the inventory is different for Weeks and Points.  The inventory that is available on the Weeks side is what is leftover after the ongoing searches are matched.  But since Points doesn't have an ongoing search, I've read that they have separate inventory, and often there are more units available in the Points database as a result.


----------



## Skittles1 (Jun 26, 2012)

At this very moment, there are 24 units available in RCI Points for check-ins Sept-Jan 6, there are 1 & 2 BR units, even a 2 BR at Bay Lake.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 26, 2012)

Skittles1 said:


> At this very moment, there are 24 units available in RCI Points for check-ins Sept-Jan 6, there are 1 & 2 BR units, even a 2 BR at Bay Lake.


And how many are unbookable phantoms?  (My theory is that they continue to show up for a day after they get booked.)


----------



## dms1709 (Jul 6, 2012)

If you are a points member, can you put in a request for a unit in "Weeks"?

Thank YOu

Donna


----------

